# Truck Suspention



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey, I have a few question on trucks suspentions, like what are torsion bars, timbrens, and torsion key? I know that they are for a leveling kit. I gust want to know how to adjust them and when to. I would also like some pics of them to see what they look like. Thanks for the advice its well appreatiated.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Do a search on each item you asked about, will take to long to type everything out in good detail for you to understand. good luck


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

I did the search and i got most of my info. I could not find the site i was on now. If any one has pics of leveling kits it would be nice to see. thanks


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

So I am just wondering how high the truck should sit with the plow and a tailgate spreader (what other people trucks are sitting at) I would also I like to have the truck lifted a bit. But not alot, just with they keys and bars. Any advise would be appritated.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

ok so i have learned more about them. but i was looking under my dads truck and i found the torsion bar but i could not find the torsion keys... i looked for a picture and i could not find one, so if any one has a picture of under the truck where the bars are i would love to see it. thought id post in this thread agen then starting a new one 
thank


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Torsion keys...


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

ok i see. i always thought the keys are smaller than what they are. so by turning the bolt thing there it will raise or lower your trucks front end..i think. my moms friend said that there is only one torsion bar is that right? just asking thats the bar where the key is hooked on to? thanks so much for the picture!!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Take five seconds and do a Google search for "Torsion bar" or "Torsion bar suspension" and you will learn more than you ever wanted to know, thus most of your questions pertaining to it will be quickly answered.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

no joke, i was going to look that up on google but i could not find a picture because there is somthing wroung with my google. then google would not let me do some serches. so then i asked it here. thanks for your help


----------



## highmark923 (Feb 3, 2011)

What size truck and what size/type of plow?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

There are 2 torsion bars and you have to turn them both. Turn them the same amount of turns. It is easier to turn with the front end in the air also.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

jack the front end up and take the weight off the torsion bars, do not force them or the bolts could break, i would start spraying them with blaster let them soak for a week =]


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

There is one torsion bar per front wheel. The t-bars are the springs for the front wheels, fix your computer's problem and get the details for how they work from google, it'll be better than my explanation. You can see the driver's side torsion bar in B&B's photo above, its the black tubular thing coming out of the bracket near the top edge of the photo.

The torsion keys are used to set the front end ride height of each wheel independantly of the other. Each full turn of the adjuster bolt (in or out) will adjust the ride heiht of that side about a quarter inch up or down. Make sure to adjust both sides by the same amount to maintain a level front end. I marked my bolts on one side so I would know for certain when I had gone a full rotation. When (and if) you adjust them, you really need to jack that wheel up off the ground by the frame rail to take the weight off the front suspension...you will find its too tight to adjust if you just get under there and try to crank on those bolts...probably wind up shearing off the bolt heads instead. Also make sure to soak them in WD-40, PB Blaster or other penetrating oil of your preference at least the day before you adjust them...odds are good they're stuck pretty good.

Timbrens are replacements for the bump stops on your front syspension. They will help take some of the load at an earlier point in the suspension travel...when you're just riding around you probably won't notice them at all, but when you put your plow on the front end and it sags, it'll do it alot less.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

my dads truck that i was looking at is a 1997 f150 supercab, its a 2wd so it does not have a plow. and when i get my licance (15 right now) i will be looking for a truck and hopefully a plowThumbs Up

I now understand it. i think what screwed me up was my moms friend saying there was one bar and showed me the wroung one. thanks alot guys i am pretty sure i got it!!!


----------

